

Want A Google+ Invite Real Bad? Try eBay - slin7
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/30/want-a-google-invite-real-bad-try-ebay/

======
stephen_dryden
I'm not sure what I find worse - the fact that people sell invites, or the
fact that people buy them. _Sigh_

